# DEKRA Report: Audi A6 is “Best of all Classes”



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi AG]
The Audi A6 has been awarded the title “Best of all Classes” (88.1 percent) for the second time in a row according to the results of the Faults Report 2010 published by the inspection company DEKRA. The Audi A4 finished second among the cars with the lowest fault rate overall (97.3 percent). The world market leader for vehicle inspections is presenting an award for this achievement for the first time this year. The results of the Faults Report 2010 were announced in Stuttgart today.
The DEKRA experts award the title to the models with the lowest fault rate over a high mileage, thus rewarding high long-term quality. For the “DEKRA Faults Report 2010,” the experts evaluated the reports of more than 15 million main inspections from the last two years. The evaluation only considers faults relevant to used cars, and the most important 150 vehicle models. Details are only registered if at least 1,000 units of the vehicle in question were inspected in the mileage class concerned. According to DEKRA, this special evaluation provides car buyers with an objective purchase guide.
The Audi A6 is not only the Ingolstadt carmaker’s most reliable business sedan, but also one of the most successful Audi models on the market. Audi has already sold a total of more than 175,900 of this model worldwide.
This year the Audi A6 also scooped top spot in the ADAC breakdown statistics, among others. According to this survey, it encountered the fewest problems in the prestigious field of the “Upper Midsize/Full-Size” segment. This is the seventh time in a row that the A6 model series has outdistanced its competitors in the race for the reliability award.


----------

